# Police Officer Joshua Yazzie



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Joshua Yazzie



*United States Department of the Interior - Bureau of Indian Affairs
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 8, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 8, 2010
*Incident Location:* Utah
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer Joshua Yazzie was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a call in Uintah County, Utah.

Officer Yazzie was driving near the Bottle Hollow Reservoir on the Ute Indian Reservation. He was responding to assist an ambulance crew that was treating an intoxicated person who was behaving violently. As he responded to the call, Officer Yazzie lost control of his patrol car, causing it to roll off a 200-foot embankment. Officer Yazzie was ejected from the vehicle and died at the scene.

Officer Yazzie is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of the Interior - Bureau of Indian Affairs
1849 C Street, NW
Washington, DC 20240

Phone: (202) 208-3710

_*Please contact the United States Department of the Interior - Bureau of Indian Affairs for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Yazzie.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP Officer Yazzie


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

